# Summer Piano



## PianoDragon (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello! 

I am currently a graduate student studying classical piano at CalArts in Los Angeles. I have been fascinated by HK for a very long time and I ***REALLY*** want to spend the coming summer in Hong Kong and I am having trouble finding resources online to help me enact my plan. Here is what I am looking for: 

1. accommodations of any variety than include piano access. I mean, ANY variety. A roomy closet with a yoga mat is totally fine

2. a job, any job. I am a fantastic pianist but I also used to work in finance and I know my way around spreadsheets, private equity, GAAP accounting, whatever. I'll clean dishes, teach english, give piano lessons, drive a taxi. I don't care, whatever. 

I know this is both extremely vague and almost absurdly specific. Can anyone by chance point me in a helpful direction? 

Thank you so much!


----------

